
Create Your Own Expression Parser - treyhuffine
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/create-your-own-expression-parser-d1f622077796?source=friends_link&sk=8d4244e0c450f1e346be8693a00c286d
======
dastx
I've been looking to write a basic system that can parse documents of HTML
protocol in go but it seems no such project exists. So I set out to write my
own, and I come across a whole lot of projects that help you write your own
parser. However, they're usually allowing to write an already popular method
(ebnf, bison, yacc) but for whatever reason, I'm struggling to find any
documentation on writing these things. Like, where is the a documentation for
writing yacc (go) files? Or EBNF? Or whatever else.

~~~
notduncansmith
Not sure if this meets your needs but there’s a library for parsing HTML in
Go:
[https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/net/html](https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/net/html)

~~~
dastx
My bad. I meant to say HTTP protocol. Not sure where my mind was at the time.

~~~
notduncansmith
No worries! Incidentally, Go has something for that too (which I used semi-
recently):
[https://golang.org/pkg/net/http/#ReadRequest](https://golang.org/pkg/net/http/#ReadRequest)

~~~
dastx
For whatever reason I never seen this before. Thanks for this!

